# Looking for a 1959 Schwinn Panther II. Must be complete.



## cyberpaull (Mar 29, 2012)

Looking for a 1959 Schwinn Panther II. Must be complete.  Front dual lights lights must be metal not plastic.


----------



## reversrun (Apr 27, 2012)

*panther*

http://southbend.craigslist.org/bik/2903455843.html


----------



## cyberpaull (Apr 28, 2012)

*1959 Schwinn Panther II*



cyberpaull said:


> Looking for a 1959 Schwinn Panther II. Must be complete.  Front dual lights lights must be metal not plastic.







  This is what i'm looking for.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 28, 2012)

There was one at Memory Lane yesterday. Mark II, peanut tank, black. It was quite nice. I wonder if it'll make it's way to Ann Arbor tomorrow.


----------

